# Current 3 game road trip



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Dallas, Cleveland, and Detroit.

What a statline by Chris Paul tonight against Dallas. 33pts (12-24), 11asts, 10rbs and 7 steals. That's just crazy. Glad the Hornets got a win to go along with it. If they're able to go at least 2-1 on this trip it would be cool.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I'm afraid that this is what they need from CP to beat good teams.They got better balance tonight,but still they need more guys to lend a hand with the scoring


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Chris Paul has surpassed my expectations of him these past two seasons. My expectations were pretty high and he completely obliterated them.


----------



## CPIII (Jan 13, 2009)

Diable said:


> I'm afraid that this is what they need from CP to beat good teams.They got better balance tonight,but still they need more guys to lend a hand with the scoring


my thoughts exactly. they're gonna wear him outtttttttttt.

but see, the hornets team is based around cp3, so they have a lot of catch and shoot players.. so if they're off, then it's all on him and D. West. 

this system will only last so long.. he needs some help on the offensive side. I love the guy though, so effin good.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I'd like it better if lebron wasn't having a bad game tonight.I'd like to see it go quadruple OT..Would rather cleveland won since I figure they're going to upset enough with the way they've played tonight


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Yeah I was hoping the Cavs would at least go into double or triple overtime and get the win because I figured if they'd lose tonight against the Bulls they'd be hungry for a win on tomorrow. I think it would be great if the Hornets can somehow give the Cavs their first home loss of the season.


----------



## CPIII (Jan 13, 2009)

As long as the hornets have a strong shooting performance by their SG's and SF's.. they'll win.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Looks like it's throwback night.


----------



## CPIII (Jan 13, 2009)

Yeah, I love the Hornets throwbacks. 

Peja.. get on your game.. cmon...


----------



## CPIII (Jan 13, 2009)

God where is the defense.. leaving their 3 pt shooters open all day..


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

DX and Tyson have one point and five turnovers in 21 minutes combined.

Really it's a wonder it's not worse considering the way cleveland is shooting from outside.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

this team just doesn't act like it cares some nights...Not a great night for CP,but the team just didn't hit enough shots to open up the floor for him.
I have no idea why DX can't score on Mo Williams in the post,but it was a mistake to go to him so much tonight.That completely disrupted what little flow the offense had and he simply didn't score enough.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

frustrating to say the least. not having a volume scorer on this team is killing our ability to score in bunches. cp3 can always get his but we need somebody else that can hit shots from all over the floor, thats where pargo was most effective for us last season.


----------



## CPIII (Jan 13, 2009)

Definitely. I saw no desire what so ever. Tyson was playing 5'9", our shooters weren't scoring, and our defense was just.. stupid, and not sound at all.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

I was at a high school basketball game scouting out a possible LSU recruit and just caught the last quarter and a half of this.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

hornets have actually gotten a couple of transition baskets....it's sort of strange to see.CP was forcing it a bit early when he had two of those TO's...although it looked to me like fouls could have been called on both plays.It looks as though CP knows that he has to make stuff happen for this team to win...Maybe he can get them excited about playing basketball again.They've been acting like they'd rather have real jobs lately...Up a deuce at the half,much better than last night at least


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I guess this is a good win even though the pistons are really struggling right now.The team played noticeably harder I think and they got better balance,although not great balance.Tyson got another double double and that's a very good sign.He really needs to get back to playing with outstanding effort and energy.

They should probably fine CP for that move he put on McDyess for that last layup.I'm all for beating your man for a layup,but that was just unnecessarily cruel and humiliating.No place for that in the nba.


----------



## CPIII (Jan 13, 2009)

im not enjoying the lack of heart and determination, like i see on plenty of other teams.. am i alone in sensing that?

but good finish i suppose


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

That CP3 crossover and the Tyson Chandler block in the 4th were incredible. I sorta let out a yell and almost woke my patient up at work...


----------

